# Buddy needs a hound



## MB (Sep 7, 2007)

Anyone gotta line on any Black and Tans or Walkers


----------



## WHutchings (Jan 6, 2009)

Ken duncan from morgan ut. He's one of the biggest and best b n tan breeders in the west i got a hound from him 3 years ago and he's doing great.


----------

